
Easily send Dropbox attachments with Mailbox - antr
http://www.mailboxapp.com/blog/?p=1#easily-send-dropbox-attachments-with-mailbox
======
vicrawat
This seems like the most basic functionality db could add to mailbox - I
wonder what's next. Maybe automatically storing attachments sent to you in db
as well?

------
chatmasta
How about the ability to save drafts?

